# Best truck rack for F250/350?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What a good rack system for a F250/F350.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I use Gage.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Trac rac
System one
Adrian steel

I have had all, and all have done me well.
The next one will be custom built by my welder


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Barri-

I have the SYSTEMONE set up on my F250. I have the ratchet system on it as well. They need to be greased every so often but over all I have been very happy and its nice not to have rust running down the rack.

They make side boxes for it too which I wish that I had. The truck is so tall (stock) that it is hard to reach things in the middle of my saddle box with out climbing up.


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

McWeldco

I've had those racks loaded with a 3000lb bundle of rebar on each side with no problems.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I doubt I'll ever by a commercial rack unless it's something I want to remove a lot. 

Custom steel or aluminum are probably the way to go. Have a local shop quote you some prices.

My rig is about 25 years old and it just goes from truck to truck - doesn't even need paint that often either - just do a good job first time around or have them powder coated.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I build my own using 1" square aluminum tube, you get exactly what you want that way.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

superseal said:


> I doubt I'll ever by a commercial rack unless it's something I want to remove a lot.
> 
> Custom steel or aluminum are probably the way to go. Have a local shop quote you some prices.
> 
> My rig is about 25 years old and it just goes from truck to truck - doesn't even need paint that often either - just do a good job first time around or have them powder coated.


Im surprised you got that much mileage out of those I always had weld steel racks and I broke many like yours. My last set had gussets on all corners. It ended up tearing the bed of my truck.

I guess you dont haul pumps and scaffolds often.

I actually need a new rack on my truck but seldom do this type of work anymore. Its killing me to have to put them on.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Jaws said:


> I use Gage.


Any pics or links?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine. Just a headache rack, if I need to haul something longer I grab one of my trailers. I can haul 20s on this, but it sticks way over the cab.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

Had mine made at a welding shop over 20 years and 4 or 5 trucks ago. Just a fresh coat of paint every few years.

Have a RKI headache rack on my personal truck and it serves the purpose.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

I always used the system on on my truck. 
now I just have a back rack on it. on the f250 my e450 utility body has the full roof racks. so if I need to carry anything long. it goes on there


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Look at these...

http://www.rackitinc.com/


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Tom M said:


> Im surprised you got that much mileage out of those I always had weld steel racks and *I broke many like yours.* My last set had gussets on all corners. It ended up tearing the bed of my truck.
> 
> *I guess you dont haul pumps and scaffolds often.*
> 
> I actually need a new rack on my truck but seldom do this type of work anymore. Its killing me to have to put them on.


Quite the contrary, In addition, I've had entire decks up top and loads of Ipe...That ain't thin wall metal :no:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Trac-Rac on my truck. Hold plenty of weight and you can go with all kinds of configurations, including a slide in toolbox, rear window screen/cargo restraint. I have two sets of uprights and the cab cantilever that works great for floppy stuff like Azek or MDF trim.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> What a good rack system for a F250/F350.


Should be more like how much weight you going to haul . That will lead you to pick something . And do you have something else you haul material around in .


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. There's a few to go through. Trying to figure out if its better to get a rack and a f250/350 to use in combo with my trailer or just stick with the trailer and f150 and keep getting materials delivered. I have plenty if room in the trailer but when the trailers on site its a hassle to move it.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Why not put a rack on your F-150?

I've got a rack on my F-150. Its a very good rack. Can't remember brand name. Solid as a rock. I have hauled as much as I'm comfortable hauling on the F-150. I'd say if you're putting enough up there that you need an F-250 you're pushing what is safe for the rack and should just get it delivered. 

Around here delivery charges are around $30 unless you're over 15 miles away. They pull the material, use their gas, their time to pull and drive, their wear and tear, and they usually have a moffit to unload stuff where you want it. You can't beat that. I'd get everything delivered I could.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

This is pretty similar to mine. I wouldn't say its awesome or anything. It has some annoying things about it but its very strong. I think I paid under 300 for mine but that was 5 years ago and I can't remember.

http://www.ruralking.com/hardware/painting/paint/exterior/dee-zee-full-ladder-rack-dz95051.html



















https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...oTRtHV3-E4qlrPY_pmCFsf077A3Bm5c62j2byb9qEHrbt


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Spencer said:


> Why not put a rack on your F-150?
> 
> I've got a rack on my F-150. Its a very good rack. Can't remember brand name. Solid as a rock. I have hauled as much as I'm comfortable hauling on the F-150. I'd say if you're putting enough up there that you need an F-250 you're pushing what is safe for the rack and should just get it delivered.
> 
> Around here delivery charges are around $30 unless you're over 15 miles away. They pull the material, use their gas, their time to pull and drive, their wear and tear, and they usually have a moffit to unload stuff where you want it. You can't beat that. I'd get everything delivered I could.


All my suppliers del for free but its more for the random bits i want to pic up on the way. My current turck is already at its limit for what i do so putting a rack on is gonna make it worse than it currently is. If i got one i would get full system with boxes and stuff so i can store a kit of tools of the truck so if i aint got the trailer handy i still have tools.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> All my suppliers del for free but its more for the random bits i want to pic up on the way. My current turck is already at its limit for what i do so putting a rack on is gonna make it worse than it currently is. If i got one i would get full system with boxes and stuff so i can store a kit of tools of the truck so if i aint got the trailer handy i still have tools.


I see what you're saying now. Pulling a trailer and putting weight on the rack with just an F150 would definitely be pushing it. 

Nice that you get free delivery. Is there a minimum purchase required?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Ryder Racks from North Carolina.... Custom Alum...they have an SLEW of accessories.

http://ryderracks.com/


----------



## SclafaniBuilder (Feb 18, 2011)

This is a system one on a 250. Love the system one racks. Cost me less than $500, plus I got a 32' ladder and a cement mixer with it.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the system one racks with the ratchet straps and rear window protection. Never greased mine and they're still working great.



















Toolboxes from northern tool.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Thanks guys. There's a few to go through. Trying to figure out if its better to get a rack and a f250/350 to use in combo with my trailer or just stick with the trailer and f150 and keep getting materials delivered. I have plenty if room in the trailer but when the trailers on site its a hassle to move it.


I had a job about 4hrs away last week. One day I took a buddies 07 F250, and I was immediately reminded of how well my half ton GMC Denali rides, couldn't wait to get out of the thing. Seats sucked too.I know if you need it, you need it, but I don't see myself going to a 3/4, as I use my truck for personal use. I have a 14' trailer that I haul.
Those system one racks seem pretty slick


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

ArtisanRemod said:


> I had a job about 4hrs away last week. One day I took a buddies 07 F250, and I was immediately reminded of how well my half ton GMC Denali rides, couldn't wait to get out of the thing. Seats sucked too.I know if you need it, you need it, but I don't see myself going to a 3/4, as I use my truck for personal use. I have a 14' trailer that I haul.
> Those system one racks seem pretty slick


Yup. I definitely feel every bump in the tree fiddy, especially with all of the washed out dirt roads out here.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ArtisanRemod said:


> I had a job about 4hrs away last week. One day I took a buddies 07 F250, and I was immediately reminded of how well my half ton GMC Denali rides, couldn't wait to get out of the thing. Seats sucked too.I know if you need it, you need it, but I don't see myself going to a 3/4, as I use my truck for personal use. I have a 14' trailer that I haul.
> Those system one racks seem pretty slick


Thats one of the biggest reasons i dont want to change over. The other is price. The platinum F250 i have priced out with the options i want is $55.275 but for only $100 more i can get into a F150 platinum with the options i want. I just dont know if i want to give up the luxury of the platinum f150 for the extra tow capacity of the platinum F250 when they are so close in price.

The harsh ride and dated interior is a big turn off for me currently on the F250/350

When does the new body style F250 come out?


----------



## FSCROB (Aug 5, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Thats one of the biggest reasons i dont want to change over. The other is price. The platinum F250 i have priced out with the options i want is $55.275 but for only $100 more i can get into a F150 platinum with the options i want. I just dont know if i want to give up the luxury of the platinum f150 for the extra tow capacity of the platinum F250 when they are so close in price.
> 
> The harsh ride and dated interior is a big turn off for me currently on the F250/350
> 
> When does the new body style F250 come out?


I have a client that just bought an F350 and that thing rides like a Lincoln. I wouldn't bother with the 250. Just jump to the F350. 
As far racks go the last one I bought was the Harbor Freight one for $211 and it holds a ton of weight. I am normally on the side of build your own.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

FSCROB said:


> I have a client that just bought an F350 and that thing rides like a Lincoln. I wouldn't bother with the 250. Just jump to the F350.
> As far racks go the last one I bought was the Harbor Freight one for $211 and it holds a ton of weight. I am normally on the side of build your own.


Lol you wouldn't say that after driving the f150. I have taken 4 different models out between the 250/350 and they all ride like being in a roller skate. Once I got back in my truck I pull away and I'm like wow this things smooth. It's also much more agile and quieter. There's a massive difference between them when you drive them back to back.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Lol you wouldn't say that after driving the f150. I have taken 4 different models out between the 250/350 and they all ride like being in a roller skate. Once I got back in my truck I pull away and I'm like wow this things smooth. It's also much more agile and quieter. There's a massive difference between them when you drive them back to back.


Remember there trucks not cars . Guys think there cars with new improved stuff in them . Trying to compare and you can't .


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

That's why I drive a 3/4 ton suburban with an 8.1l v8. I can tow anything and it rides so nice and smooth.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> That's why I drive a 3/4 ton suburban with an 8.1l v8. I can tow anything and it rides so nice and smooth.


I love my big block Burban.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I have never been in one. Do they use leafs or coils?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

RobertCDF said:


> That's why I drive a 3/4 ton suburban with an 8.1l v8. I can tow anything and it rides so nice and smooth.


But can you go to supply yard and get a full pallet inside . Can you put an atv in back or salt spreader . Move big items . It's all up to everyone needs and likes . Trailers are a no go in city . So pickup trucks are a must next to vans .


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

skillman said:


> But can you go to supply yard and get a full pallet inside . Can you put an atv in back or salt spreader . Move big items . It's all up to everyone needs and likes . Trailers are a no go in city . So pickup trucks are a must next to vans .


No to an atv, but I have had 30 sheets of ply in it with the doors closed. What kind of city are we talking about? I have been in numerous large citys with a 20' equipment trailer without issues.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Rack-it racks. They will hold more weight then your truckbed will. If you order them pay the extra for powder coating


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

1 atv ain't enough anyways (got 2 and a dirtbike)... my burb pulls my camper and my atvs are on another trailer behind the camper... Yup I pull 2 trailers at a time. I constantly pass 1/2 ton trucks pulling 1 trailer up mountain passes.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

And yes I can put a full pallet (depending on height) in the back.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

```

```



RobertCDF said:


> 1 atv ain't enough anyways (got 2 and a dirtbike)... my burb pulls my camper and my atvs are on another trailer behind the camper... Yup I pull 2 trailers at a time. I constantly pass 1/2 ton trucks pulling 1 trailer up mountain passes.


Are the other 1/2 tons going the other way :laughing:

I knew a guy who had that engine in his 3500 truck and he used to ***** about how gutless it was. I ain't ever driven one but I doubt it would go past the newer half tons as easy as you think. Perhaps if they had the most basic engine perhaps but these new engines in the half tons are putting out 400-450ft lbs in a half ton truck. That's more than most 3/4 1tons had power wise only 3-4 years ago. I have even heard people getting 500-550ftlbs from the ecoboost with a remap.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The 8.1 is a screamer. 

At one point and time (2001 or 2002) the truck with highest rated towing capacity was a standard cab 2500 gmc with the 8.1. More then the oil burners of the same year. 

I would like to move up a body style or two Burban, but finding on is difficult. It took 8 months to find mine with a 454 6 years ago.


----------

